# Got my first steelie of the season.



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I went up to the break wall this morning. I thought I was going to be miserable with the hydroplaning I was doing this morning driving up. But I got up there OK and the rain let up a little. The water was clear with about two feet visibility or more and the wind was light. I knew I had a good chance at some steel. At just before 8am I got a hit on a blue and chrome spoon. I almost forgot how fun these fish fight. Its been a few years since I've hooked up on steel. Now I'm hooked again.

promag


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice catch?congrats


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks


promag


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I would like to try the break wall but I'm not sure where to go.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

Not sure where promag is fishing but I do know that snug harbor up in conneaut have reported steelhead being caught off and along the break wall


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Headlands. 

promag


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice! I've got the week off, so before I winterize my boat I might have to try trolling the mouth! Always wanted to, but have never had the time before I had to winterize!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet! Good job.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great fish

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I could tell that there was only a small group of fish that came in that morning. I saw a few jumpers in the morning for about two hours then nothing for the rest of the time. So there was just a small window to catch them. It all comes down to timing with these fish until there's a big push into the rivers. I've found the steel in the rivers as early as the end of August but few. When the water temps get down below 60 you will start to see a lot more numbers. Just try to be there when they are hungry. Best of luck.

promag


----------

